# latest beta 20.5.6.RC21



## Kremlar (Jan 22, 2009)

My experience and email to TiVo:

Last night the update installed and I watched some live TV and Netflix without issue. This AM my kids tried to watch a show on Amazon Prime through My Shows. They report that the TiVo said insufficient bandwidth and they hit the TiVo button which caused a black screen. Disconnecting the HDMI cable and reconnecting it did nothing  I had to power cycle the TiVo to get it back up and running.

After rebooting I tried to duplicate the issue and again got a black screen trying to play the show through Amazon Prime (I received no insufficient bandwidth message). This time hitting the TiVo button returned me to the main menu without issue. I went into the video settings page and both 1080p and 1080p pass-through were selected. I chose 1080i and 1080p instead (and unselected the pass-through), then tried to watch Amazon Prime and the show streamed without issue. I went back and reselected 1080p pass-through again and tested and the show once again streamed without issue.

Im not sure whats going on, but ever since the last official update TIVo pushed out before the holidays Ive had a lot of issues with Netflix, Prime and Plex (mostly red screen in Netflix and crashing/inability to play back in Plex). After sending my TSN to Margret my Netflix issues were solved and everything had been working pretty well (except for crashing in Plex) until this update. My TV is a ~1 year old Insignia.

This is not acceptable for me  this is supposed to be TV and should just work. I dont have the time or inclination to mess around with rebooting half-baked products/firmware when my kids want to watch a TV show. If TiVo hopes to attract and keep customers the product needs to become much more stable and firmware updates need to be solid. TiVo is getting a bad name in this household because my family is tired of dealing with the issues, and Im tired of defending my purchase decision.

Once these issues are resolved I do not expect to be kept on this beta list  Im not certain how I got on it to begin with.


----------



## SolomonJ (Dec 5, 2015)

Kremlar said:


> My experience and email to TiVo:
> 
> Last night the update installed and I watched some live TV and Netflix without issue. This AM my kids tried to watch a show on Amazon Prime through My Shows. They report that the TiVo said insufficient bandwidth and they hit the TiVo button which caused a black screen. Disconnecting the HDMI cable and reconnecting it did nothing  I had to power cycle the TiVo to get it back up and running.
> 
> ...


Wow, thanks for sharing. I'm sharing the same concerns about Tivo and software quality. Starting to regret buying them. If it doesn't shape up soon, they go back to Best Buy! Fortunately I have Best Buy Elite Plus with an extended return timeframe.


----------



## cparisi3 (Dec 29, 2015)

I'm having a slightly different experience. When exiting out of Netflix now, it hangs for about 30-45 seconds but it eventually DOES return to the TiVo menus. Not ideal but definitely an improvement over having to do a hard reboot each time.


----------



## GoodSpike (Dec 17, 2001)

How did you end up on a beta? Did you complain about a problem and they pushed it out to you?


----------



## cparisi3 (Dec 29, 2015)

GoodSpike said:


> How did you end up on a beta? Did you complain about a problem and they pushed it out to you?


I'm not exactly sure. I did send an email to Margret a couple of weeks ago complaining of the issue.


----------



## sluciani (Apr 21, 2003)

I got the e-mail, but no update. I'm still on RC18. I "phoned home" 2-3 times since early this morning, but no "pending restarts".


----------



## Kremlar (Jan 22, 2009)

GoodSpike said:


> How did you end up on a beta? Did you complain about a problem and they pushed it out to you?


I was having the much talked about Netflix red screen and Plex issues due to the update they pushed out some time before the holidays. Margret from TiVo said to email her if you were having issues and I did. Most issues stopped shortly after so I assume they pushed an update.

Now apparently I'm on the beta tester list.


----------



## GoodSpike (Dec 17, 2001)

I wonder if these users will drop off the beta list once the next stable release is issued?


----------



## Kremlar (Jan 22, 2009)

GoodSpike said:


> I wonder if these users will drop off the beta list once the next stable release is issued?


That's my hope.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

Kremlar said:


> My experience and email to TiVo:
> 
> Last night the update installed and I watched some live TV and Netflix without issue. This AM my kids tried to watch a show on Amazon Prime through My Shows. They report that the TiVo said insufficient bandwidth and they hit the TiVo button which caused a black screen. Disconnecting the HDMI cable and reconnecting it did nothing  I had to power cycle the TiVo to get it back up and running.
> 
> ...


Those of us who asked for the update got an email requesting that anyone having problems with it should send an email to [email protected]. I suspect they could also take you off the list for future betas.


----------



## razor237 (Feb 1, 2002)

Generally speaking your not suppose to talk about betas in public forums , i think they have private forums for that but if you didn't sign up for anything you prob don't have access to that so i would def email any issues to [email protected] like stated earlier


----------



## Kremlar (Jan 22, 2009)

> Generally speaking your not suppose to talk about betas in public forums , i think they have private forums for that but if you didn't sign up for anything you prob don't have access to that so i would def email any issues to [email protected] like stated earlier


I did email them as stated above. I did not sign up for anything and certainly did not sign an NDA.

Things have been working well since, but I have not streamed any Prime video.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

razor237 said:


> Generally speaking your not suppose to talk about betas in public forums , i think they have private forums for that but if you didn't sign up for anything you prob don't have access to that so i would def email any issues to [email protected] like stated earlier


That's only true if non-disclosure is a requirement of participating in the beta test; in this case there was no such stricture and in fact the invitation to the beta was in an open forum.

Nevertheless, your suggestion to email [email protected] is well taken, posting stuff here is certain to be less effective than sending it directly to TiVo.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

I received RC21 this morning on my Bolt and had not asked for it nor joined a beta program. Seems its being rolled out to a number of bolts....


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

RC = Release Candidate. TiVo will some times push these out to a limited number of normal users just to make sure they didn't miss any show stopper issues in the beta. Getting an RC version does NOT mean you're enrolled in the beta.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> RC = Release Candidate. TiVo will some times push these out to a limited number of normal users just to make sure they didn't miss any show stopper issues in the beta. Getting an RC version does NOT mean you're enrolled in the beta.


All my Roamios and all but one Mini got the new RC last night, all I saw was a message that I got quick mode, something I already had.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

my premiere and Roamio both got RC21 also like jcthrone I'm not in a beta test group


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Dan203 said:


> RC = Release Candidate. TiVo will some times push these out to a limited number of normal users just to make sure they didn't miss any show stopper issues in the beta. Getting an RC version does NOT mean you're enrolled in the beta.


I know you are right, but is there anyone using a series 4 or higher who is NOT running a Release Candidate? Remember the old days when we had real releases? 

update: I just got RC21 on one of my Roamio boxes. It was the box on the hot list. The message with it said it was the Fall 2015 release.


----------



## avg99 (Apr 13, 2002)

I'm having same problems except I never got the Amazon app to play video at all, and when trying to exit out of app my Bolt has to be rebooted.


----------



## SolomonJ (Dec 5, 2015)

Anyone seeing OOH with RC21? Crossing my fingers!


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

SolomonJ said:


> Anyone seeing OOH with RC21? Crossing my fingers!


it's just bug fixes no new features according to the Tivo facebook page the next software release/nonRC is slated for late February


----------

